# Honey  Dilute Tortie Persian, 11 years old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Honey  Dilute Tortie Persian, 11 years old. 
She came to us as a stray and we found she was micro-chipped. We have tried to trace her previous owner to no avail. 
She is neutered, micro-chipped and had her first vaccination. She was matted solid and we have shaved her off and bathed her. She is very affectionate, good with cats and dogs and happy to follow you around all day.

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------

